# Bendalong Point NSW south coast



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Can anyone kindly fill me in on any fishing in this area - kings / pelagics etc PM me if you want - secrets sweet with me ?

Cheers

Woppie


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I think you're in snapper country there woppie.
I have trolled around the headland with out much success but from what i remember, the snapper spots were north along the beach.

I'm sure some one in the know will fill you in.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

great spot - easy launch (watch out for the tame stingrays though!).

depending on timing, snapper, kingfish, salmon, pelagics, whales, seals, dolphins.

damn good waves too!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Cheers for that   Sounds good - its actually a surfing trip but there doesnt appear to be much of a swell happening. How far are you away from there on your trip


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Cheers for that   Sounds good - its actually a surfing trip but there doesnt appear to be much of a swell happening. How far are you away from there on your trip


oh honestly, everyone wants to sleep with a mod :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

wopfish said:


> How far are you away from there on your trip


we normally go to Bendalong (and always have fun) but wanted to try somewhere different this time so we're going down to Merry Beach which is another 40 ish k's south


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

OK got ya - well I could drive the 40 and share the tent !


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hvae caught whiting at Bendalong beach but mainly fished Lake Conjola and Conjola beach for salmon, tailor, whiting, flathead etc but haven't fished from a yak down there yet. Great family beach is Bendalong


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies - appreciate it ! Looks like you had a great time Kezza down the south coast too !


----------

